# Indiana Jones 5: Und wieder wird ein neues Drehbuch geschrieben



## Darkmoon76 (24. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Und wieder wird ein neues Drehbuch geschrieben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Und wieder wird ein neues Drehbuch geschrieben*


----------



## HolgerHans (24. September 2019)

Hört sich ja nicht gerade überzeugend an "Ich denke wir haben eine gute Idee, wir werden sehen."

Nach dem Kristall Schädel Fiasko haben die wohl auch viel Gunst verloren. Vielleicht sollte man diese Reihe dann einfach ruhen lassen.

Oder man verfilmt einfach Fate Of Atlantis...ist ja inzwischen Kult und mir immer nich ein Rätsel warum das nicht aufgegriffen wurde von den Filmstudios.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. September 2019)

Fate of Atlantis wäre tatsächlich cool als Film. Für mich ist das Spiel ein weit würdigerer vierter Teil der Reihe, als Königreich des Kristallschädels es je sein könnte. Aber ich glaube, Fate of Atlantis hätte man schon vor mindestens 20 Jahren drehen müssen. Für das Setting ist Harrison Ford einfach schon ein paar Jährchen zu alt und die gleiche Handlung in den 60er oder 70er Jahren würde meiner Meinung nach nicht halb so gut funktionieren.

Ich glaube, manchmal sollte man alte Helden auch einfach ruhen lassen. Die Trilogie war großartig, Teil 4 eine Enttäuschung für viele ... warum es nochmal versuchen? Die einzige Antwort darauf ist leider: Weil die Produzenten die Marke nochmal melken wollen. Das ist unwürdig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2019)

Der Plan für Teil 5 ist tot. Soll sich Ford wirklich noch mit 80 dazu aufraffen?


----------



## omega0815 (24. September 2019)

"Indiana Jones 5: Und wieder wird ein neues Drehbuch geschrieben" jup, better is dat.
@sauerlandboy79: analog starwars als hologeist - weil war schon immer da 
@neawoulf: korrekt, das Abenteuer war besser als der letzte Film
….
sind wir Freaks? 
ich schon, ein wenig vielleicht oder so, nur ein bisschen


----------



## MichaelG (25. September 2019)

Die sollen Indie in Ruhe lassen. Harrisson Ford mit 80 als Indie finde ich dann auch nicht mehr so passend. Teil 5 hätte man deutlich eher bringen müssen. Jetzt ist es für meine Begriffe zu spät.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (25. September 2019)

Also entweder sind die drehbücher alle so schlecht oder noch nicht schlecht genug für heutige SJW & CGI Action Spinner in Hollywood.

Denk ich an Indy 4 möchte ich mich jedenfalls vor Teil 5 im nächsten Kühlschrank verstecken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Plan für Teil 5 ist tot. Soll sich Ford wirklich noch mit 80 dazu aufraffen?


Bis das Drehbuch für Teil 5 final ist, ist Ford vermutlich längst von uns gegangen.


----------

